# Sunday River ME – October 26, 2013 – Hunt for White October!!!



## MadPatSki (Nov 6, 2013)

Day One and Month 97 is in the books and posted on the blog.

A bit long to sort out all the non-related ski pictures.

Opening Day at Sunday River:

October Rituals!!!

For kids: its Halloween, dressing up and candy.
For some: Its spectacular foliage, picking up the leaves and getting ready for Winter.
For hunters: its game time for Moose.

Skiers also have their own rituals :

- Ski porn and ski shows.
- First flakes and first snow.
- Race to see which ski area will be the first to spin lifts in the country (A-Basin or Loveland) and in the East (Killington or Sunday River).
- Hunt for Snow enough to ski on.
- And number 97 for a Mad Skier!!!

Hunt for White October!!! At least a bit of October white to turn on !!!

October 2013 was no different: After a warm first half of the month in Eastern North America, diehard skiers were looking at the first sign of slidable snow (natural or fake). Things got back to normal with some seasonable temperature in the second half of the month. The first real snowmaking window opened on Tuesday with Killington and Sunday River turning on the guns for a October opening. 

*(click link to read on and see more pictures)
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/11/06/sunday-river-me-october-26-2013-hunt-for-white-october/*




These aren't snow guns?




This ain't ski porn?




Snow...




Snow from up close. It


----------

